# New dx11 graphics card for <4.5 k



## Vishnupg45 (Nov 30, 2011)

I m building a new system with phenom ii 955be in mind. My budget for graphics card alone is 4500.
I want to be able to play assassin creed series, call of duty series and f1 series. My resolution would be 1366 x 768.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 30, 2011)

please post what psu u have for that resolution HD6670 1gb DDR5 is recommended @5.5k


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 30, 2011)

Best DX11 card under 4.5K:

*techshop.in/store/sapphire-radeon-...card-buy-online-india-p-8017.html?cPath=320_4

In fact, the best you'll do in the 5K range is HD 5670 and HD 6670 (DDR5 versions, DDR3 versions are not good).


----------



## Tarun (Nov 30, 2011)

u can get a Sapphire HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 under 4.5k  i got it for 4.5k 2 months ago


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2011)

Get the 6670. It has more no. of sp's and is not a rebranded 5670. Its based on barts architecture and sports vliw5 design.

This is the card to get at your budget.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Nov 30, 2011)

I dont have any psu at the moment. I am building my pc from scratch. And are the retail store prices same as online? Because I m buying from local store in coimbatore. And my maximum budget is only 4500.


----------



## Tarun (Nov 30, 2011)

a cheapo VIP 400 watts PSU will also do for 5670 or a 6670 both must be having different architecture but perform similar  6670 is only ahead by mere 4% to 5% u can overclock any 5670 800/100 i personally own one and is clocked at 925/1025  24/7


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok I dont no about whether to overclock or not. But I will ask the local retailer and check back about both 5670 and 6670.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 1, 2011)

It seems the chart is clear the similar 5 and 6 series can be CF and slight change is 3d support with slight boost.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

All I'd suggest is DON'T buy an el cheapo PSU. That is it.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tarun said:


> u can get a Sapphire HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 under 4.5k  i got it for 4.5k 2 months ago



ok I went for the stores to ask about the prices. Every store said almost the same thing- we just ran out of stock,come again tomorrow we'll tell the price. And they did not even mention the approx price. Did any one buy the 5670 in coimbatore recently? Pls reply with price and store


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

^ see if you can get from Flipkart.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Dec 1, 2011)

ico said:


> ^ see if you can get from Flipkart.



Well my dad is not letting me to buy from online stores.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5670 1GB DDR5 - HD 5670 @4800
*www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=460&category_id=42


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

Vishnupg45 said:


> Well my dad is not letting me to buy from online stores.


There is cash on delivery for such Dads. Check if it's available in your city.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Dec 1, 2011)

ico said:


> There is cash on delivery for such Dads. Check if it's available in your city.



ok i checked flipkart. Only ddr3 is available under the budget. Tarun posted that he got a ddr5 version for 4.5k. Anyway thanks.


----------



## saurabhsshinde (Jun 26, 2012)

where did u purchase this card ? i am looking for it in mumbai plz help


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jun 28, 2012)

dude i did not purchase that one i bought hd7750


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

HD6670 DDR3 is good enough at 4.5k 

Best PCIe Card: $110 And Under : Best Graphics Cards For The Money: June 2012


----------

